# Forbidden Fruit Photo Shoot



## GYFÄP (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey! Here are some pics from a photo shoot I did with my friend. 
The pics are a couple of months old, though, so I could probably shoot them better now.. I'm pretty pleased with them anyhow.

Oh, and they are scanned so I'm sorry if the quality is a little sucky.

1.






2.





3. 





4.





5.





6.





They were taken with a Canon EOS 300.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 14, 2007)

They all are pretty good.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 14, 2007)

Great series.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 14, 2007)

I like them all especially 3.


----------



## GYFÄP (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, thank you so much guys! I'm glad you liked them!


----------



## TCimages (Sep 15, 2007)

nice shots. I think 4 is my fav.  What does she have on her nails?


----------



## GYFÄP (Sep 15, 2007)

TCimages said:


> nice shots. I think 4 is my fav. What does she have on her nails?


Thanks! it is some black nail polish .. we should've removed it before the shots were taken


----------



## Patrolman Pat (Sep 15, 2007)

A nice series, #2 is my favourite. The composition is a little different and i find myself wondering what she is looking at.


----------

